# What other forums do you visit regularily?



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Let's vote I'm quite interested in the results. If I missed a major one let me know I have room for a couple more.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Let's vote I'm quite interested in the results. If I missed a major one let me know I have room for a couple more.


How about Ampage?


----------



## bobsnob (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi from a new member.

In addition to the Acoustic Guitar Forum, I like these these:

International Guitar Seminars forum (emphasis is on resonators and slide)
http://www.guitarseminars.com/cgi-bin/forumdisplay.cgi?action=topics&forum=The+Guitar+Forum&number=1

and the Larrivee Guitar Forum
http://www.larriveeforum.com

I also occassionally read the Unofficial Martin Guitar Forum
http://www.umgf.com/


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Jackson Charvel Forum, Charvel USA Forum, Jackson Guitar Palace, The Washburn Guitars Forum, the FDP (ewww!), Lets Talk Guild, The Kramer Forum (Not sure why), Ottawa Metal. Some of those listed in the poll I visit just to read some of the funny posts. That Harmony Central one is always good for a few laughs. The Dean Forum is a blast sometimes too. Sometimes its makes you feel good about yourself when you see just how inbred and stoopid some of the people are out there. In the end, Guitars Canada rules all we survey............


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

TDPRI is a huge forum that's not on there that I visit. It's probably even bigger then the Fender Forum.

I also visit the Dean forums and Jam Session.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Guitars Canada, The Gear Page, and Guitar Diner are the 3 guitar related sites I visit the most often.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Gear Page
HC
FDP (the Squier section)
GuitarWorld (not a lot of traffic there, and it's like a bunch of crazed monkeys on meth with no impulse control)

I'll check out some of the pages mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

The AGF, the Gibson forum, the Musician's Lounge forum (Calgary-based), and the UMGF on occasion.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Also a member of hugeracksinc.com.....

I found that site while I was looking for ummm....something else..... 

:see why we need a few laugh smilies? : "laugh smilie"


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I visit a couple of CS clan forums.
www.clan-zt.com
www.americaneruption.net

i pwn n00bs.
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm involved alot at www.gearpedia.net


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Ultimate-Guitar

But im mostly there for song tabs.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

In order of who i visit most from daily to weekly/occasionally

George lynch Message Board
themusicianslounge.com
dinosaurrockguitar.com
here
birds and moon
mts forum
plexi palace
prs forum
esp forum
seymour duncan forum
BR1600 forum
Fender

There are some others but they are only once in a while.

Khing


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I already voted before TDPRI was added. So I can't vote for it now.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I already voted before TDPRI was added. So I can't vote for it now.


I already increased it by one because of your comment , so your vote is there.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I notice that HC finally upgraded to a newer version of vBulletin. But they are not allowing the search function for some reason, whci can be a bummer of you are looking for something. But I dont go there very often so thats cool.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the gear page and the TDPRI forums are the ones i visit daily, AFTER i've perused guitars canada. like many, i have been banned from the fender forum for having the nerve to disagree with chris green, dipstick supreme. i visit harmony central once a month, with the sole purpose of annoying the neocons:tongue:.

-dh


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Two other forums that I frequent... one related to guitar building/refinishing:

http://www.reranch.com/reranch/

and the other amp building/repair/modding:

http://www.18watt.com/

Hey David: Chris Green just deleted the Muddy Waters Appreciation thread from the Fender Forum and banned the thread's author. Apparently he felt we were trying to hijack his forum. Amazing how you can't talk about how much you like a particular model of a Fender Guitar on a Fender Forum site.:confused-smiley-010


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> Hey David: Chris Green just deleted the Muddy Waters Appreciation thread from the Fender Forum and banned the thread's author. Apparently he felt we were trying to hijack his forum. Amazing how you can't talk about how much you like a particular model of a Fender Guitar on a Fender Forum site.:confused-smiley-010


And you guys thought I was bad. :smile:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

....digi is the king of moderation

as for me, never banned....boring:zzz: 

Gearpage, Gear****z...etc. etc.

I really like the Prodigy DIY board http://www.prodigy-pro.com/forum/index.php and DIY Pedal http://www.diystompboxes.com/smfforum/
lots of Canadians on both and everyone, regardless of location is really helpful and interesting

Andy


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

for a $10 donation, I'll pm anyone the missing link gear**** :tongue: :banana: :tongue:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> Two other forums that I frequent... one related to guitar building/refinishing:
> http://www.reranch.com/reranch/
> and the other amp building/repair/modding:
> http://www.18watt.com/
> Hey David: Chris Green just deleted the Muddy Waters Appreciation thread from the Fender Forum and banned the thread's author. Apparently he felt we were trying to hijack his forum. Amazing how you can't talk about how much you like a particular model of a Fender Guitar on a Fender Forum site.:confused-smiley-010



...chris green went to a lot of trouble to ensure that i was on the receiving end of his insults. i have quite pms from him that i saved. i was banned a total of three times, the final time due to some decidedly unprovocative comments i made about him on another forum entirely! claimed that a friend reported them to him. pathetic. 

of course, he did say that my membership could be re-instated for a small donation...

-dh


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

The Gear page is a great place lots of info, also goto Birds and Moons. HC is good for a chuckle once in a while, getting really OT over there. Have visited many of the others, LP forum, Fender Forum, Epiphone etc, but I like GC the best... :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Unsuprising. You're quite a rabble-rouser, David. :tongue:


...there's a term i haven't heard in a while!

well, off to seek more rabbles to rouse...

-dh


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

+1 for http://www.hugeracksinc.com.


----------



## josh jones (Jan 12, 2007)

I visited the Canadian guitar player's association, and that is a major player in the guitar forums movement. but hell, they would simply not do anything about me and my account that I signed up for and did not EVER get activated. so yeah, i quit them, did a google search, and found gutars canada, which, by the way, is a much better forum.


----------



## DavidS (Jul 10, 2009)

Lets Talk Guild. All things for Guild products. 

http://www.letstalkguild.com/ltg/forum.php


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Way to ressurect an old thread: 7.5 years since the last post. Thats got to be some kind of record.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I just felt like voting for something. !!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Way to ressurect an old thread: 7.5 years since the last post. Thats got to be some kind of record.


Judging by some of his other posts, I'd say he has Guild fever


----------



## 67mike (Feb 20, 2014)

PaulS said:


> The Gear page is a great place lots of info, also goto Birds and Moons. HC is good for a chuckle once in a while, getting really OT over there. Have visited many of the others, LP forum, Fender Forum, Epiphone etc, but I like GC the best... :smilie_flagge17:


The gear page is a good source of info.........too bad Scott Peterson is such a dickbag who bans people for really minor issues.


----------



## DavidS (Jul 10, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Way to ressurect an old thread: 7.5 years since the last post. Thats got to be some kind of record.


You're welcome.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

I usually go to mylespaul.com
Great site, helpful members.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I only visit two forums - this one and Jemsite. I like visiting Jemsite too because Ibanez guitars are my favourite...I dream of owning a J-Custom some day... this is a much more active forum than jemsite and I enjoy chatting with other Canadian guitar lovers =)


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

67mike said:


> The gear page is a good source of info.........too bad Scott Peterson is such a dickbag who bans people for really minor issues.


HAHA!! That's hilarious!

I don't know the admins' names but they have been known to hand out infractions and bannings like blindfolded dart throwers.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> HAHA!! That's hilarious!
> 
> I don't know the admins' names but they have been known to hand out infractions and bannings like blindfolded dart throwers.


They certainly do. There was a funny picture thread going a while back. I posted the Jesus/YMCA one. Got an infraction !:confusion:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> They certainly do. There was a funny picture thread going a while back. I posted the Jesus/YMCA one. Got an infraction !:confusion:


Well, you combined our savior and humour...you should have been stoned to death!!

(with rocks not marijuana)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've seen some of you on other forums, but these days it's mostly here, a small one called AxeTalk, and a bass one.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Acoustic Guitar Forum, Telecaster Forum, Gear Page, The Mandolin Cafe, The Mudcat Cafe, Banjo Hangout, and some others once in a while.

There are also some minor forums on Facebook I check.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> They certainly do. There was a funny picture thread going a while back. I posted the Jesus/YMCA one. Got an infraction !:confusion:



We Christians are the most mocked of all religious groups. (He did warn of this). In making a vain statement about about a dearly loved-one of mine, I too am saddened and gravely offended. You should be ashamed of yourself for trivializing Jesus' life and purpose in any way. 

If you don't believe then don't. But beware of taking Him in vain. 

Sincerely


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh come on.

Unless you are joking...then that's a good one!


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

The DIY pedal places have a great bunch of super helpful guys. Here , gear page, and BYOC are my three favorites.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

sambonee said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself for trivializing Jesus' life and purpose in any way.


Well, I'm not. Please continue to follow your superstitions as you see fit.


----------

